# Reading suggestions?



## Elliska (Apr 25, 2014)

So I've got a dwindling reading list ahead of me, and I want to hear from the StP crowd some suggestions/favorites. I'm mostly just curious as to what you all read, or even if there's a large number of avid readers among you.


----------



## Traveler (Apr 25, 2014)

I highly recommend The Allegory of the Cave.


----------



## Elliska (Apr 25, 2014)

Traveler said:


> I highly recommend The Allegory of the Cave.


That's on my reading list for sure.


----------



## North (Apr 25, 2014)

I've been reading all the Jack Reacher books by Lee Child. I don't normally read that often but I'm really into this series.


----------



## Rob Nothing (Apr 25, 2014)

Modern Hunting with Indian Secrets by Allan A Macfarlan.

Not had time to read so much this year, but Tropic of Capricorn by Henry Miller was a recent winner. Big laughs.


----------



## briancray (Apr 25, 2014)

Into the Wild, Education of a Wandering Man, Kite Runner, Terminal Man...those were the last lot I read while traveling. All good books.


----------



## LilKitKat (Apr 26, 2014)

Sailing alone around the world, is a pretty legit book if you can find it


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Apr 26, 2014)

rudyard kiplings jungle books strikes a key note. but i generally enjoy books about metaphysics one of my faves is SORRAT a history of the carl neihardtt psychokinesis experiments 1961-1981 IF U CAN Get ur hands on that one good luck its over $100 on google but if u can find it in a library god be praised.jus looked it up. another is telecult power by reese p. dubin. those are some of my faves. but theyre hard to find. among quite a few others.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Apr 26, 2014)

my last read is Utopia or Oblivion by R. Buckminster Fuller great tho dunno how rare it is. suppose most of his work is great. hes the inventor of the geodesic dome house.


----------



## beastcoast (Apr 26, 2014)

The moon is a harsh mistress by heinlein, the disspossed y Ursula k leguin, and the stars my destination by Alfred bester, three great books about space and anarchy


----------



## Thorne (Apr 26, 2014)

Anything by Philip K. Dick


----------



## Elliska (Apr 26, 2014)

Thorne said:


> Anything by Philip K. Dick


Do Androids Dream Of Electric Sheep is my next read, can't wait to read it.


----------



## Thorne (Apr 26, 2014)

Elliska said:


> Do Androids Dream Of Electric Sheep is my next read, can't wait to read it.



That was the first book of his that I read and the one that turned me on to the rest of his work. The movie Bladerunner was based on that book.

A Scanner Darkly is another one of my favs of his.


----------



## Elliska (Apr 26, 2014)

Thorne said:


> That was the first book of his that I read and the one that turned me on to the rest of his work. The movie Bladerunner was based on that book.
> 
> A Scanner Darkly is another one of my favs of his.



Thanks, I'll be sure to check out his others.


----------



## blackwave (Apr 28, 2014)

yes A Scanner Darkly. the Audiobook read by Paul Giamatti is who it was meant to be read by


----------



## Elliska (Apr 28, 2014)

blackwave said:


> yes A Scanner Darkly. the Audiobook read by Paul Giamatti is who it was meant to be read by


Audiobooks aren't usually my thing but I'll give it a go.


----------



## SoyPablo (May 4, 2014)

severin said:


> Not had time to read so much this year, but Tropic of Capricorn by Henry Miller was a recent winner. Big laughs.



And have you already read Tropic of Cancer? Amazing how a book originally published in '34 can still be so relevant today -- Henry knew what a load of rubbish "The American Way" was all those years ago. Plus, it's funny as hell too, like a lot of his work. A genuine artist, that Henry -- one of my favorite authors. I'm slowly reading The Air Conditioned Nightmare right now -- almost done!

A couple of other authors that probably don't need mentioning here are Kerouac (duh) and Bukowski, amirite?


----------



## Elliska (May 4, 2014)

SoyPablo said:


> And have you already read Tropic of Cancer? Amazing how a book originally published in '34 can still be so relevant today -- Henry knew what a load of rubbish "The American Way" was all those years ago. Plus, it's funny as hell too, like a lot of his work. A genuine artist, that Henry -- one of my favorite authors. I'm slowly reading The Air Conditioned Nightmare right now -- almost done!
> 
> A couple of other authors that probably don't need mentioning here are Kerouac (duh) and Bukowski, amirite?


Both Tropic of Cancer and Tropic of Capricorn sound intriguing, I'm always down for risqué writing such as Henry Miller's works, though he's one of those authors I've yet to delve into the works of in depth. Definitely going on my reading list.


----------



## notOK (May 6, 2014)

Lost my triple-stacked Vonnegut book in a housefire a couple months ago. Cat's cradle and Slaughterhouse 5 and cannot recall the third title just this second. But anything by him is never regrettable reading. Fire took my copy of the Poetic Edda, too. It's got the Havamol in it, which is like the Viking book of Proverbs. Excellent advices for travellers to live by.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (May 6, 2014)

notOK said:


> Lost my triple-stacked Vonnegut book in a housefire a couple months ago. Cat's cradle and Slaughterhouse 5 and cannot recall the third title just this second. But anything by him is never regrettable reading. Fire took my copy of the Poetic Edda, too. It's got the Havamol in it, which is like the Viking book of Proverbs. Excellent advices for travellers to live by.


I believe I have read the same book last summer. Definitely recommended. Last book is called Breakfast of Champions I believe.


----------



## ancienttoes (Jun 2, 2014)

Evasion, wisdom of the myths, nonviolent communication, off the map, oryx and crake series, and iron john are some of the books I've read recently.


----------

